# Einlesen von Daten der COM Schnittstelle



## rampe (19. Juli 2003)

Hallo allezusammen!

Ich hätte da mal ein kleines Problem. Würde gerne von der COM Schnittstelle Daten einlesen und diese dann in ein .txt file speichern.

Wie parametriere ich meine COM und wie kann ich diese Daten dann in ein File schreiben...??

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen??

Danke und lg aus dem sonnigen Kärnten


----------



## DrSoong (20. Juli 2003)

Hier  findest du ein Tutorial zum Com-Control.


Der Doc!


----------

